# Betty and Henry are going to be stars



## Kerryann (May 8, 2012)

I can just feel it 
They have their own page on my new site I am developing. 
www.vegging4life.com


----------



## terryo (May 8, 2012)

I am loving all your recipes and am going to try some out on my family. They look delish!!


----------



## Kerryann (May 8, 2012)

Even the ones that look scary are yummy. I am trying to fix my writing like tarzan issue.  Blogging doesn't come natural to me


----------



## Talka (May 10, 2012)

hahaha, Henry is giving her kissies and she's like "no, get out my face!"


----------



## Kerryann (May 10, 2012)

Talka said:


> hahaha, Henry is giving her kissies and she's like "no, get out my face!"



Yah she thinks he is a creep.

My recipe tonight was under 300 calories and yummy


----------



## Kerryann (May 14, 2012)

I got my adsense working finally


----------



## Kerryann (May 18, 2012)

The recipe tonight is soo good... I had to brag..


----------

